# is a bread-free diet good enough?



## BUCKY (Jul 11, 2012)

I have cut down as much bread in my diet. I used to eat bread for breakfast daily. I'm always outside the house so 90% of what I eat are at a fast food place and mostly are bread-based like pizzas and sandwiches. Even Subways might look healthy on paper but their food are all bread-based! How do I completely eliminate bread and wheat from my diet? Even the chicken places like KFC and Popeyes all have breaded chicken. I tried to eliminate milk from my diet. I tried using water for my cereal and it was really nasty. I used to drink 2% Milk, but now only fat free milk. What and where do you all eat to cut down on carbs and just be on a high protein diet?

When eating a sandwich, I sometimes throw out the bread and just eat the meat. But this is not economical when I could just buy strictly meat from a KFC or Popeyes (but these are breaded fried chicken). I can't think of much places to eat that sell only meat without all the fillers like bread. Everything is bread, bread, bread!

I'm looking into Mediterranean diet but I heard this is expensive. Someone told me about Chinese eggs. Anyone here know about it? It's uncooked but you can eat it. I think it is buried underground for a few weeks and served to be that way. It becomes hard inside, the color is sort of blueish. I'm not sure how healthy this is. This can be found in international type supermarkets. I'm looking into it.


----------



## lee111s (Jul 11, 2012)

Cook your own meals and carry them with you.

You know exactly what you're getting, can track your macro's MUCH easier, will save yourself a fortune and can make stuff you like eating rather than something convenient!


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 12, 2012)

What's wrong with bread?  Just stick to whole grain bread.


----------



## jadean (Jul 12, 2012)

Agreed i bring whole grain sandwhichs to work everyday. Work them into your maintenance calories and there shouldnt be a problem


----------



## allen001 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bread are hard to digest baby. i don't think bread are good idea for lunch, or ad food.


----------



## BUCKY (Jul 12, 2012)

you all know the wheat in bread is not natural wheat anymore ever since the 60's it has be artificially mass produced that's why it is so cheap and everywhere you go everything is bread-based. From sandwiches to fried chicken (breaded). Look it up! People wonder why they can't lose the fat or weight even when they only eat at Subways because it is all bread-based. It will give you belly fat unless you're on Tren. LOL.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 13, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> you all know the wheat in bread is not natural wheat anymore ever since the 60's it has be artificially mass produced that's why it is so cheap and everywhere you go everything is bread-based. From sandwiches to fried chicken (breaded). Look it up! People wonder why they can't lose the fat or weight even when they only eat at Subways because it is all bread-based. It will give you belly fat unless you're on Tren. LOL.



Can you back any of this up w facts or science?  

Btw, everything we eat is mass produced.

I have helped plenty of clients get lean and fit while eating plenty of whole grain bread.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 13, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Bread are hard to digest baby. i don't think bread are good idea for lunch, or ad food.



I digest bread just fine.


----------



## gamma (Jul 13, 2012)

You need carbs they are one of the most important parts of diet.


----------



## lee111s (Jul 13, 2012)

Depends on one's goals gamma


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 13, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Depends on one's goals gamma



All fitness goals can be accomplished w carbs.  It's a matter of preference.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 20, 2012)

I lost 42 lbs carb cycling, and on high and medium carb days I always had some sort of whole grain bread in their. so dont tell me you cant lose weight while eating bread. everything in moderation


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 20, 2012)

I heard one personal trainer tell someone that it takes the body 5 days to digest a slice of bread. lol


----------



## njc (Jul 20, 2012)

Bread is horribly pro-inflammatory, wheat bread is worse than white when it comes to this actually.  Any nutritionally/health based biochemistry course will explain this to you along with its ramifications to any level of detail that you wish to pursue.


FYI-thats another story than calorie counting with regards to fat-loss, of course you could get "ripped" eating tons of bread if you really wanted too.


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2012)

Go to a health food store , by some 'old school' 7 or 5 grain bread, it is thick ,hard and healthy.......not enriched bread , real bread[food].....


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 20, 2012)

njc said:


> Bread is horribly pro-inflammatory, wheat bread is worse than white when it comes to this actually.  Any nutritionally/health based biochemistry course will explain this to you along with its ramifications to any level of detail that you wish to pursue.
> 
> 
> FYI-thats another story than calorie counting with regards to fat-loss, of course you could get "ripped" eating tons of bread if you really wanted too.



any scientific studies to back this up?  My nutrition professor had a phd in biochemistry, was a registered dietician, the Universities sports dietician, and recommended whole wheat bread.  
btw, all bread is wheat bread, do you mean "whole wheat" bread when  you said wheat bread?


----------



## njc (Jul 20, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> any scientific studies to back this up?  My nutrition professor had a phd in biochemistry, was a registered dietician, the Universities sports dietician, and recommended whole wheat bread.
> btw, all bread is wheat bread, do you mean "whole wheat" bread when  you said wheat bread?



Its a simple deduction from a known biochemical pathway.  Nothing new.  Whenever the biochemical pathway for leukotriene and prostaglandin production was discovered, no study for such a thing wouldve become necassary.

Grains are high in omega-6 and very low in omega-3's, this is the opposite of the ratio found in dietary omega fatty acid supplements like fish oil and real healthy foods like fish etc and it promotes an imbalance.  Omega 6 fatty acids yield linoleic acid which turns to GLA which turns to DGLA so on and so forth until prostaglandins are produced.  Its a known biochemical pathway just like glycolysis.  When somebody is perpetually inflammed, due to dietary factors such as this (mostly) they experience a pronounced level of pain and or dysfunction.  This is why we are taught the absolute necessity of promoting an anti-inflammatory diet to our patients, and when they are compliant, the changes can be be quite drastic.  All the biochem teachers I had were phd's as well, as well as health care proffessionals,  they convinced us of the importance of avoiding these types of foods for imflamatory and allergic purposes, not they would really need to convince anybody once they took a simple glance at the pathway.  Of course most MD's arent taught a thing about this because it doesnt involve swallowing a pill but its real and unquestionable.  It blows my mind that somebody with a PHD would reccomend bread.  Astounding.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 20, 2012)

njc said:


> Its a simple deduction from a known biochemical pathway.  Nothing new.  Whenever the biochemical pathway for leukotriene and prostaglandin production was discovered, no study for such a thing wouldve become necassary.
> 
> Grains are high in omega-6 and very low in omega-3's, this is the opposite of the ratio found in dietary omega fatty acid supplements like fish oil and real healthy foods like fish etc and it promotes an imbalance.  Omega 6 fatty acids yield linoleic acid which turns to GLA which turns to DGLA so on and so forth until prostaglandins are produced.  Its a known biochemical pathway just like glycolysis.  When somebody is perpetually inflammed, due to dietary factors such as this (mostly) they experience a pronounced level of pain and or dysfunction.  This is why we are taught the absolute necessity of promoting an anti-inflammatory diet to our patients, and when they are compliant, the changes can be be quite drastic.  All the biochem teachers I had were phd's as well, as well as health care proffessionals,  they convinced us of the importance of avoiding these types of foods for imflamatory and allergic purposes, not they would really need to convince anybody once they took a simple glance at the pathway.  Of course most MD's arent taught a thing about this because it doesnt involve swallowing a pill but its real and unquestionable.  It blows my mind that somebody with a PHD would reccomend bread.  Astounding.



Yes, evidence is necessary. The problem is that there is zero evidence that those that eat bread have higher levels of inflammation, plus no evidence that reducing your intake of bread results in lower inflammation.  Therefore, the idea that bread results in inflammation is just a hypothesis based on zero evidence.  

Here's an analogy of your deductive reasoning:
We know that muscles are made up of protein, therefore if we eat large amounts of protein we will build muscle.  With your logic there would be no need for evidence because we know that muscles are made up of protein.

Heres the scientific approach:

First we would need to compare the muscle mass of those that eat large amounts of protein vs those that don't.  Then we would need to see if putting people on high protein diets results in more muscle mass.  Then, we would see if those that regularly consume high amounts of protein lose muscle mass after being put on a low protein diet.  Then these studies would have to be repeated to see if similar results are found.
You can't just point to a "pathway" and call it proof.

You also can't make absolute statements like that w/o providing evidence, it's a very unscientific way to approach health.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2012)

I find that hard to believe that bread is bad for you, its been on the bottom of the food pyramid since I was a child


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)

I limit my bread intake, but still enjoy rye or seed/varieties toasted.

You can cut while eating bread sure, it's all calorie balancing in the end.

Just keep in mind white bread has virtually no fibre and nutritionally redundant. There are far healthier options.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I limit my bread intake, but still enjoy rye or seed/varieties toasted.
> 
> You can cut while eating bread sure, it's all calorie balancing in the end.
> 
> Just keep in mind white bread has virtually no fibre and nutritionally redundant. There are far healthier options.



All correct.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 22, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I find that hard to believe that bread is bad for you, its been on the bottom of the food pyramid since I was a child



You should research how it got there.  It was never supposed to be our base food.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 22, 2012)

^^^ This is true.  When I look at the bottom of a food pyramid I just refer to the bottom as "Carbs" not "Breads grains cereals and pasta".

I havent eaten cereal in years and rarely eat pasta. My carbs are brown/wild rice, spuds and veggies


----------

